# Pls. Help Our Church Intern to Raise Fund to be able to fly to Westminster Seminary



## sojourner (Jun 11, 2015)

Hello Fellow Puritans. I am calling on those who are able to help financially our church member and intern newly graduate and hopefully will pursue his masteral's at Westminster Seminary. Westminster gave him a scholarship grant but he needs financial assistant still. He is not from a well-to do family. Pls. read his story below and you can contact him at his facebook account.I think he has only 15 days or so to complete the financial requirements. GOD bless! 

http://gogetfunding.com/fund-for-m-div-biblical-studies/


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jun 12, 2015)

sojourner said:


> Hello Fellow Puritans. I am calling on those who are able to help financially our church member and intern newly graduate and hopefully will pursue his masteral's at Westminster Seminary. Westminster gave him a scholarship grant but he needs financial assistant still. He is not from a well-to do family. Pls. read his story below and you can contact him at his facebook account.I think he has only 15 days or so to complete the financial requirements. GOD bless!
> 
> http://gogetfunding.com/fund-for-m-div-biblical-studies/



Doesn't Westminster offer distance learning? 

I have a few friends in the Philippines. I know secondhand of their plight. What church is this young man affiliated with?

It would seem that the distance learning would cover the cost, no? 21k seem high...but hey, what is not possible w/ men is possible w/ God.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 12, 2015)

Hello *Scott*. I'm not sure if they offer Distance Learning. 
Our church's name is Cornerstone Community Baptist Church.(we are independent baptist church, but our pastor leans on Reformed teachings, we know John Piper, MacArthur, Lewis, Spurgeon) They were already granted scholarship by Westminster but the problem is you know the expenses their and they were required to show some certificate with regards to financial. I believe they need $15,000 a year.


----------



## psycheives (Jun 12, 2015)

Westminster Seminary California does not offer distance education. All foreign students must come fully funded either by their church or by saving the entire amount (because they cannot work a regular job in America and neither can their spouses work) or by being sponsored by a church in America. If his home church is unable to fund him, he may want to reach out to the Institute for Reformed Baptists studies program (at Westminster Seminary California) for help. Try contacting them here: [email protected]


----------

